# NFL Draft Live on Sirius



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio will be providing live, comprehensive radio coverage of the
2007 NFL Draft this weekend on Sirius NFL Radio (channel 124). This Saturday,
Sirius will broadcast live from 11 am to 11 pm ET from draft headquarters in New
York City. Sunday, April 29, Sirius will continue with on-site coverage from 11 am
through the final pick. - _SkyReport_


----------

